# Slacker Streaming - how to replay songs?



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

How do you replay a song on Slacker? When I search for a song I already played, if I search for the same song again it will not play it, but only related songs on "[Name of song] Radio".

Do I need to create an account first? I've been using the built in Tesla account still.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I started researching this after hearing a report or two of the same thing last week, basically there isn't much of a way to do what you ask. Slacker has 3 levels, free, Plus and Premium. The account you have running in the car from Tesla is equivalent to the Plus plan. You get rid of commercials and a few things, but don't have access to the Premium features. If you pay for a premium plan you can log in to it from the car and use that. However from what I read to be able to replay songs you have to log in to Slacker on a computer and create your own playlists and then back in the car you can access and play the playlists repeating songs, etc. Not the most friendly of systems. 

I think it will be fine for finding and listening to random songs or music you don't have, but if you've got your own library or pay for Pandora or Apple music, seems that is likely to be the preferred method until they integrate more options.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you!

I did sign up for the plus plan ($30/yr) so I get more favorite stations and can customize. But the premium didn’t seem necessary just for the on-demand feature, which doesn’t seem to do what I was looking for based on what you stated. I’ll just stick with plus. Not such a big deal I guess. I have amazon music I could stream if I really wanted to hear something specific.


----------



## NOLA_Mike (Feb 27, 2018)

With the Slacker plan that Tesla provides with the car, you can re-request the song after a certain amount of time passes. I haven't been able to determine exactly what that amount of time is but it seems like after 3 or 4 days you can play the specific song again.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

NOLA_Mike said:


> With the Slacker plan that Tesla provides with the car, you can re-request the song after a certain amount of time passes. I haven't been able to determine exactly what that amount of time is but it seems like after 3 or 4 days you can play the specific song again.


For those times when you hear a song you really like and think to yourself "Awesome, I want to play that again... in 3 or 4 days!!!"


----------

